# Question on 621QZR



## HeyKoolAid (Nov 26, 2013)

Just got in from my first blow of the year - didnt challenge the 621 at all. I was getting quite a bit of undersnow(snow shooting underneath to form a snowrow), is that plastic scraper supposed to be adjusted to prevent that?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello heykoolaid, welcome to SBF. i don't think the scraper bar on toro single stage blowers are adjustable


----------



## HeyKoolAid (Nov 26, 2013)

so is that underblow common? a way to reduce/prevent it?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

It could be the shape of your driveway. If it is V shaped and you are going right down the middle there will be a low spot. Try going sideways or just off center.


----------



## HeyKoolAid (Nov 26, 2013)

its pretty much every pass, up or down, sidewalk, driveway. Probably has an hour or so of run time on it, so wear is not an issue. Have to do some close inspection(face on ground, engine not running and see if I can see a gap or something)


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

are you pushing the blower or letting the paddles pull it


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, make sure you are not pushing down on the handle as well.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

What Detrbuzzard and Shryp said. Let your machine do the work and there should be no problem.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if you are pushing the machine the scraper bar isn't in contact withthe ground causing the blowback of snow you are getting


----------

